# My Art Journal



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

They look great!  I really love your manips. What program do you use?


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you! I use the Gimp 2.6.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

That's what I use! My edits, however, look nothing like that. I've figured out all the more basic stuff, and I can change the background and make it look fairly realistic, I just can't get them to look really good :|


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

It just takes a lot of practice. When I first started I was terrible. Fortunately I have many friends who are amazing digital artists and they really helped me to improve and try new things. Just keep going, the more you do, the better you get.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I will, thanks


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Your work is phenomenal . I've tried using Gimp and I just don't get it :lol:


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Your work is phenomenal . I've tried using Gimp and I just don't get it :lol:


Hah, I know right? It took me FOREVER to figure it out.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahah thank you guys! I'll have more new stuff done soon. And yes, Gimp can be confusing. When I switched from Adobe Photoshop to Gimp, I was hopelessly lost for a while. XD


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

New photo manipulation! 

Canine as the subject this time 

I Can't Go Back by ~Storm-Skyrus on deviantART


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Ooooh! I love the lighting of the background!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Darn it! I can't look at deviant art, my laptop isn't letting me! But I am sure they are wonderful.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you! 


*New Equine Manip: * Oblivion by ~Storm-Skyrus on deviantART


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Ooh, that's cool too


----------

